# New Tip Sign



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

So I thought of a good sign to put in our cars, tell me what you think?

Please tell me how I am doing:

$1.00 Tip - Needs Improvement
$2.00 or more Tip- Job Well Done, Keep up the good work.

This will be a win win right? Tip no matter what?


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

$5 or more is more suitable. If inebriated at least $10


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Min. fare = $20 tip.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> So I thought of a good sign to put in our cars, tell me what you think?
> 
> Please tell me how I am doing:
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Now I feel self-conscious, the one time I took a taxi ride it was $6 and I just gave him a $10 and told him not to worry about change. Seems a little cheap now...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Now I feel self-conscious, the one time I took a taxi ride it was $6 and I just gave him a $10 and told him not to worry about change. Seems a little cheap now...


If you did that when you rode in my taxi I would be very happy. If you take an Uber Taxi and leave the tip at the default twenty per-cent setting, I would get $1,20, with which I would be happy, as well, mind you. This is why I would be _very_ happy with the 66,667% tip that you just described.


----------

